
Tech Execs Have New Jobs After Facing MeToo Allegations - mindgam3
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/ryanmac/tech-men-accused-sexual-misconduct-new-jobs-metoo
======
PeekPoke
Have any of these people been convicted in a court of law? No? Fine.
Convictions in the court of public opinion are meaningless and some people
think far too much of their opinion if they think that their opinion or their
groups opinion should be enough to stop experienced tech leaders leading.

